#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How to surf the deep web safely ?

## Helena

Deep web is a part of internet that isn't indexed or visible to search engines.The major part of the deep web is only reachable by a special browser called Tor.
But,while using Tor there is a threat of our computer being vulnerable to distrusted network attacks.
My question is that are there ways to protect our computer from malware while surfing deep web? 

*While there are a plenty of things to discover, how we can explore the deep web safely without being redirected to illegal sites?*
*Share some ideas on searching the deep web safely.*

----------

